# CommView WiFi found enemy protocol MNGT/Probe Resp. sent every 60 sec. to my laptop



## royal1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi,
after installing Tamosoft CommView WiFi I analyzed the NW environment in my building and found that my neighbour's wireless AP (on Channel 1) sends packages every 60 sec. to my laptop (on Channel 11 identified with the MAC address) and to other WiFi devices with the protocol "MNGT/Probe Resp". 
What type of information he can collect with this type of protocol?
If you need more information I can supply it.
Thank you.
Royal


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like its a broadcast beacon which simply is letting everyone one know the AP is there.

There is no connection to your laptop by this AP. There is also nothing in a AP that gathers information beyond what connects to it.

There is no "enemy". You are reading more into this than exists.

802.11 Tutorial

review what is under management frame.


----------



## royal1 (Mar 5, 2013)

OK. According to the statistics tool in CommView my neighbour's AP is only sending packets and not receiving. But it sends these management packets ONLY to two-three stations connected to my AP, broadcasting on a different channel. There are more then 30 hosts and AP in the building, according the statistics tool. Is there any explanation for this type of "selective broadcasting"?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Beacon frame - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You have nothing to worrry about. Your pcs have no connection to the AP since they are connected to yours.


----------

